# [Guide] Streaming your own videos with SugarSync.



## Printerscape (Nov 17, 2011)

*Intro:*
This is a quick guide on how to stream your own videos with SugarSync. You can sign up on their site for free 5GB storage, or use this link to get extra 500MB (5.5GB), enough for 1-2 more movies! =P

*Pre-Requisites:*
-SugarSync account (see intro)
-HandBrake (available here)
-SugarSync APK (to sideload; click here)

*Convert the File:*
You need to convert the file to something more manageable on the Kindle Fire (e.g. something smaller, with the stream flag turned on).

Open up HandBrake. On the right hand side, select "iPad". Then, click on "Add" on the bottom left (again, on the right plane). This will add a new preset based on the iPad presets; I named it "Fire".

On the top left, click on "Source", and select your source (video file or folder of video files). Ignore the warning (or set a default directory).

Here are the required settings (that isn't previously set by using the iPad preset):

```
Under Output Settings (Preset: <Name>)-
Container: MP4 File, Large file size (unchecked), Web optimized (checked), iPod 5G Support (unchecked)
```
Here are recommended settings (optimal; what I use):

```
Under Picture-
Width: 512 (if source is over 512), Height: <automatically calculated>
Keep Aspect Ratio checked; if you don't want black bars, uncheck this, and select either Loose or Strict under Anamorphic.

Under Video-
Framerate (FPS): Same as source
Quality: Constant Quality: RF22 ; If you want higher quality (thus larger file), reduce this number. If you want lower quality (thus smaller file), increase this number. For file size examples, check end of this post.

Under Audio-
Mixdown: Stereo
Bitrate: 96 ; as Kindle Fire is no audiophile quality, 96kbps AAC should be fine; if you want better quality sound, increase this to say 128kbps or more.
```
After changing these default settings, be sure to save them! *Right click on your named preset, save.* Alternatively, you can IMPORT these settings by downloading my preset here; right click on the preset panel, and hit "import".

After all the settings are done, select your destination (where the output mp4 file will be saved to), then hit Start or Add to Queue!

Note you don't have to set all these settings again the next time you encode; that's why it's important you SAVE the settings!

It should take anywhere from 10-60 minutes to encode a file, depending on your processor and the source material. After it's done, you need to upload it to your SugarSync account.

*Upload the File:*
Download and install the SugarSync File Manager. When you run it, click on "Web Archive". Click and drag the .mp4 converted files, and it should upload. You're done!

*How to stream the file on your Fire / Mobile Device:*
Install the SugarSync apk. Because it is not available in the Amazon App Store, you need to sideload it.

Connect the Fire to your computer, and copy the com.sharpcast.sugarsync-1.apk file to the Fire.

On your Fire, open up a file explorer (such as the ES File Explorer app), and browse to that .apk file you just copied over. Click on it, and it should install!

Note: You need to have unknown sources checked. Click on the top of the device to bring down the menu, click on the "(plus) More..." option, click on Device, and click "On" under "Allow Installation of Applications From Unknown Sources".

Open up SugarSync, log in, click on Web Archive, and select your video! If you have more than one video playback app installed, it'll ask you what you'll want to use. Personally, I think the default Gallery / Amazon's video is just fine (alternatively, I used MoboPlayer, but MoboPlayer seems to take longer for the stream to start).

And there you have it! You can now stream videos on any device that SugarSync has an app for!

Again, you can sign up for SugarSync at their website, or use the referral link to get extra 500MB here.

*Example File Sizes:*









Any questions, comments, etc. are welcome.


----------

